# #spinnerchallenge



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

A little Facebook giveaway challenge entry video I did yesterday.
25 consecutive hits on a 40mm Wasp spinner from 10m.


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

Awesome shooting, Bean!


----------



## Covert5 (Feb 7, 2018)

Outstanding shooting!


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Just wore that spinner out! Nice shootin!!


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

That is amazing accuracy congratulations


----------



## MikeyLikesIt (Oct 19, 2018)

Nice shooting! At first I thought you had some sort of release aid in your hand, but I'm guessing it was just ammo on a magnet. You look automatic from that range!


----------



## Ordo (Feb 11, 2018)

What a humiliation! Was it necessary to show this video to simple mortals?


----------



## woodbark (Oct 8, 2018)

That is some serious mind boggling focus .... to me anyway!

I'm trying to figure this out . . . Did you give that spinner a dirty name or something like that ?


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

I think you may need to grease that spinner, it's worn out!!!


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Ordo said:


> What a humiliation! Was it necessary to show this video to simple mortals?


 :yeahthat:


----------



## Royleonard (Jun 30, 2017)

Phenomenal shooting it’s a motivational video!


----------

